# Wifi works for 60 seconds, then stops



## Harsalan (Nov 28, 2009)

I'm using a TP Link USB Wireless Adapter, 300Mbps, driver version 1013.0.325.2011

I connect the adapter via USB and the internet works great for somewhere from 30-60 seconds. Subsequently, I'm still getting full strength wifi but no pages load. Bizarrely, Network and Sharing Center still says I'm connected to the internet. 

Unplugging and replugging the adapter makes it work for another 30-60 seconds, whether I wait one second in between or 12 hours. I've tried with a range of USB ports and the same thing happens. Multiple reboots have done nothing to fix the problem.

Even more bizarrely, this happens with another wireless USB adapter as well (UB-Link which is apparently a different thing), although this one lasted around 5 minutes before needing to be reconnected.

This started when my university upgraded my house's wifi. It's fine on all other devices. Unfortunately I can't just reset the router, since it's shared and left deliberately out of reach.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

Let's start with collecting some information first. Provide your ipconfig /all output as follows:

1. Open CMD
2. Copy and paste the following code then press Enter


```
ipconfig /all > 0 & notepad 0
```
3. Notepad should open with the output of ipconfig. Copy and paste all of its contents in your next post.

While at it, purge the dns resolver cache as follows:


```
ipconfig /flushdns
```
You could also release and renew IP addresses for your adapters as follows:


```
ipconfig /release

ipconfig /release6

ipconfig /renew

ipconfig /renew6
```
We could also do with the knowledge of which security software (antivirus, firewall etc) you have installed.


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi Harsalan,

Yes, please provide us with the ipconfig info. Are you using the updated drivers for your USB wi-fi network card?


----------



## alpenadiver (Jul 31, 2007)

while your at it, follow this pre-posting tutorial. Posting the Xirrus attachment will help greatly. You may have a near by wireless AP that your computer is connecting to.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-and-wireless-connectivity-issues-573730.html


----------

